# Two or 3 most usable foundations needed for freelancing...



## pinkmilk (Nov 30, 2005)

Im sure its been asked before but i couldnt find a previous thread for it...

So... im begining to freelance...what are the two or three most used shades needed to be able to accomdate everyone? either in face and body foundation or the studio sticks... the most i will buy is 5 foundation colors...

Thanks gals!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 30, 2005)

Moved to Recommendations.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 30, 2005)

You're really going to be hard pressed to have a kit that will work for everyone in all circumstances with just five foundations.  Face & Body doesn't have sufficient coverage for all situations.  On my M·A·C professional makeup artistry course earlier this year a recommended list of foundations was put together which really does cover all situations with the minimum amount of product but it includes six Face & Body shades, six Studio Fix shades, and six Full Coverage shades.   The shades aren't duplicated at all between the different foundation types.  We regularly mixed Full Coverage with Face & Body to get a better match than mixing just Face & Body shades would have achieved.


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_You're really going to be hard pressed to have a kit that will work for everyone in all circumstances with just five foundations. Face & Body doesn't have sufficient coverage for all situations. On my M·A·C professional makeup artistry course earlier this year a recommended list of foundations was put together which really does cover all situations with the minimum amount of product but it includes six Face & Body shades, six Studio Fix shades, and six Full Coverage shades. The shades aren't duplicated at all between the different foundation types. We regularly mixed Full Coverage with Face & Body to get a better match than mixing just Face & Body shades would have achieved._

 
Wow thats! This is gonna cost me bank... Do you happen to have the colors?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 30, 2005)

If you want to be able to cope with every customer in every situation then doing makeup is an expensive business to get into.  You can easily spend $3,000 and still not have everything you feel you need.  I'll see if I can find the list and I'll send it to you later.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 30, 2005)

Do they have to be MAC? Other brands make pre-filled palettes with a variety of colors to work with. Cinema Secrets makes 5 color palettes for around $25, RCMA has a 16 color palette that is around $40. The portions are smaller, but you can't beat the variety for the price. It will also give you a good idea of what you will be using most often. All reviews I've heard on them have been great. I'm considering buying some of these when I start running low on some shades. 
What do you plan on using these for? F&B isn't really great for those with less than perfect skin.


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Nov 30, 2005)

Another good option to get more of the shades in full coeverage is to urchase the Studio Finish Concealers. They are the same formula as Full Coverage foundation, just in smaller containers.

I recently attended a workshop with one of MAC Senior Artists and she was telling us about the things she carries when she does the international collections shows.

She recommended getting some of the lipmix palettes and using those for creamy foundations...scoop some out and put them into the palette...saves time and is a very easy way to custom mix shades as needed.

She also mentioned Studio Tech as a good foundation that works great for general purposes. 

I think she said that she has nearly every "other" shade in her preferrred foundations. Like NW20, NW30, NW40, ,etc.....you can always mix them together a bit to get the *in between* shades.

She was a "wealth" of infomation about all things related to getting a kit together, being prepared for any job you go to , etc.

MMF~


----------



## Frekkles21 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_You're really going to be hard pressed to have a kit that will work for everyone in all circumstances with just five foundations.  Face & Body doesn't have sufficient coverage for all situations.  On my M·A·C professional makeup artistry course earlier this year a recommended list of foundations was put together which really does cover all situations with the minimum amount of product but it includes six Face & Body shades, six Studio Fix shades, and six Full Coverage shades.   The shades aren't duplicated at all between the different foundation types.  We regularly mixed Full Coverage with Face & Body to get a better match than mixing just Face & Body shades would have achieved._

 
how do you mix the full coverage and the face and  body since the   full coverage is in a  container?


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree with bluegrassbabe get the RCMA palette it's better for you to start off with..If you are really seriously thinking about freelancing go to this site Emelle'[email protected] . Be ready for a big reality check. Being a freelance mua is a very long,hard and tedious business not to mention competitive business to get into. Be prepared to not get paid for the first few years and suck it up to experience.Do a lot tfp(trade for prints) So you can build your portfolio.And good luck, it is worth it if you have a passion for it!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Frekkles21* 

 
_how do you mix the full coverage and the face and  body since the   full coverage is in a  container?_

 
You use a palette knife or spatula to scrape some Full Coverage out into a mixing dish and add Face & Body to it.  You then mix it together.  I prefer to use a palette knife to do this rather than a brush as it's easy to get the brush too caked with the mixture.


----------



## britmacgirl (Feb 23, 2010)

On my course last night, we were recommended 3 shades f&b, I think n2 c3 n6?  and we mixed them to match the 4 skin types we had between us to practice on.  I understand its waterbased, what would you recommend as additional colours?  and is there another foundation i'd be best with in the mac range.

I understand I cant cover every eventuality on basic kit but i'm struggling with what to buy.  the concealer palettes recommended last night were great 3 x 16 cols dermacolor palettes in fair med & dark.  So with these, 3 (or more) f&b shades, and anything else recommended, would you say this is a good start?  Thanks so much in advance x x


----------



## Strawberrymold (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with everyone that suggested you start off with a foundation palette. Buying indvidual foundations is super expensive... super bulky to carry around and you don't get much wiggle room with a liquid foundation. It pretty much goes on how it goes on, yes you can build it up but that is time consuming and often doesn't look as good in photos.

Also foundation is the last thing I would spend a lot of money on starting out. Find your way first... see what kinda jobs you get booked to do the most often... how much product you end up using per job... get a better feel for what you need before you invest a ton of money in foundations. You may end up making a purchase and then find out what you got doesn't work for what you are doing (it happens to the best of us). 

Anyways... long rant. Start cheep in foundations until you know what you will need the most. 

HTP


----------



## fintia (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm also trying to set up my kit so I can start freelancing as soon as possible..  I'm interested in getting the RCMA foundation palette but how about concealers? I was looking at the Kryolan- derma color 24 palette camouglage palette.. would this be good to start? I'm interested in doing weddings, proms.. ty!


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I'm also trying to set up my kit so I can start freelancing as soon as possible..  I'm interested in getting the RCMA foundation palette but how about concealers? I was looking at the Kryolan- derma color 24 palette camouglage palette.. would this be good to start? I'm interested in doing weddings, proms.. ty!_

 
Most cream foundations can be used as concealers, just use a concentrated amount and maybe a shade down. What is more important than getting actual concealers is a corrector palette. (Peach, Green, etc.)

Personally, I went with a 18 shade Graftobian HD Super Creme palette in Warm, plus the Cool #1 & Neutral #1 5 Color palettes. I also got Graftobian's 5 color Corrector palette. These are great for full coverage foundation or can be thinned out with moisturizer or mixing medium.


----------



## laceface (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I'm interested in getting the RCMA foundation palette but how about concealers?_

 
I have the RCMA Shinto Foundation Palette. It's awesome!! Whenever I work with other makeup artists they are always asking so many questions about it. You really don't need to buy separate concealers. The foundation palette so so pigmented. Normally for foundation you would just use the thinner or cut it with moisturizer but for a concealer just use it straight. It's totally versatile! As for applying as a foundation, just a tip... use wet, professional sponges. I was using brushes for a long time & couldn't figure out why it was so streaky. Sponges are key with the palette!


----------

